# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Forum search problems

## Chick

I've been getting errors when trying to do forum searches ever since I joined, but they were ones that I could work around.

Now I'm getting this


  vBulletin Message


  searchd error: client version is higher than daemon version (client is v.1.25, daemon is v.1.22).


on every search I try.

----------


## Redrobes

Yup - me too.

----------


## Azélor

Not working for me

----------


## Freodin

Same here.

----------


## Lucid

I just joined, and had the same error come up. Found this thread hoping there was an answer.

----------


## Azélor

Also, on my account page  I get the same message when I click 

Find latest posts or
Find latest started threads

I just can't find old threads unless I search in the forums manually. 



This is getting really annoying. Are you working on this issue Robbie ?

----------


## Chick

And furthermore, the Advanced Search gives different errors.

Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupMessage::getLoadQuery() should be compatible with that of vB_Model::getLoadQuery() in ..../packages/vbforum/item/socialgroupmessage.php on line 261

Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupDiscussion::getLoadQuery() should be compatible with that of vB_Model::getLoadQuery() in ..../packages/vbforum/item/socialgroupdiscussion.php on line 337

----------


## Azélor

wow more than 40 000 views in less than 2 weeks ! This is one of the most viewed threads of the Guild.

----------


## lastofthemany

So many views... Alas, no answers?

----------


## lopar

Same here. Having all errors written here.

----------


## RobA

Hi all-

Search has been (hopefully fixed for good).  There was a known error in the init.d scripts that failed when starting the search server on a reboot, and would take admin action (ssh login, kill some processes, manually start it up again).

I've edited the init.d script so it should now restart the search properly when the server is restarted.  I've kicked it manually over a half dozen times in the last half hour and it always seems to come back OK now.

Still looking at the vBForum_Item_SocialGroupMessage error at the top of the advanced search page (and the godaweful way that page looks) but at least search is working.

Sorry for the delay, real life, and all that...

-Rob A>

----------


## waldronate

Thank you, sir!

----------

